# Wilkes County NC man killed cutting tree from power line.



## Rhygin (Oct 28, 2017)

http://www.wfmynews2.com/news/local/father-of-three-killed-after-tree-cutting-accident-/485964603

"The Alexander County Sheriff’s Office said the tree was resting on power lines and launched upward hitting him after it was cut."


----------



## Jed1124 (Oct 28, 2017)

R.I.P. brother!


----------

